# big red anal



## khaki (Jan 12, 2008)

hey does anyone know why my fish anal hole gotten bigger and red? i am thinking it is an early indicator of bloat. the fish is still swimming and eatting. maybe it is a parasites? or worms?
i have in a seperated tank right now. i do waterchanges once a week. temperature 78.

i also think it is a breeding tube. but like i said my first time expericing mbunas. is this a vent? before i got it out...i notice some other acei were shaking their heads at eachother..but i am not 100 percent sure it waas this one who was involved.

http://s76.photobucket.com/albums/j5/kh ... 120116.jpg

http://s76.photobucket.com/albums/j5/kh ... 120115.jpg

http://s76.photobucket.com/albums/j5/kh ... 120114.jpg

http://s76.photobucket.com/albums/j5/kh ... 120111.jpg

http://s76.photobucket.com/albums/j5/kh ... 120110.jpg


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

Could be from spawning, or it could be a prolapsed rectum. (if you do a search with the word prolapsed you'll probaby find pictures and more information on both the conditions)

Either way, with good water conditions it wll usually correct on it's own. Keep an eye on the area for signs of infection, (redness, fuzzy growth), and watch the fish for changes in behavior, (loss of appetite, lethargy, gasping). You might add Epsom salt at the rate of 1 tablespoon per five gallons to work as a mild analgesic. Dissolve it first, add it slowly. 
Feed the fish sparingly for the next week or so.

Should be fine!

Robin


----------



## khaki (Jan 12, 2008)

i fed the fish this morning...it ate but spit out some of the food. i have never seen my acei spit out food before.


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

khaki said:


> i fed the fish this morning...it ate but spit out some of the food. i have never seen my acei spit out food before.


Okay well that changes things a little. Could be this fish has bloat. 
Don't overfeed it but watch closely at the next couple of feedings to see if it eating or not.

Add the Epsom salt.

Have some Jungle Parasite Clear or Clout on hand and please post back as soon as you know more.

Robin


----------



## khaki (Jan 12, 2008)

i have found some jungle parasite clear i got from my uncle. does this brand work well? i added some aquarium salt into the tank. i fed it again...it didnt spit this time but swallow it. and the anus is pink now not RED..but the hole is still big. i gave it some metro pills the lfs gave me. i seem to be working i think. but i alos got the jungle parsite clear just incase (tablets)


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

If the fish is eating and not spitting out food and the anal area seems less iritated then I'd finish up on the metronidazole treatment you've started and then just see how the fish does. Fit in a few extra partial water changes.

The Jungle Parasite Clear is a good med that we recommend here quite often. So keep it on hand and see how the fish does.

Robin


----------

